# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Кто ни будь знает? (по iPhone)

## onischenko1981

Доброго времени суток, есть вопрос который касается  iPhone'a. Давно хотел себе взять этого «монстра», и как только материально все сложилось, задался вопросом: «А где лучше взять?». Из круга друзей ни у кого нету подобной игрушки, но у друга моего брата оказался этот аппарат, в общем он доволен им, Apple как ни как. Друг рассказал, что он брал его в интернет-магазине (metreon.ru), с доставкой и оплатой проблем не было, но я, как человек не доверяющий интернет-магазинам, покупаю все в обычных магазинах. Кто-то посчитает меня параноиком или недоверчивым, но факт остается фактом. А так как в городе в котором я живу подобная аппаратура стоит дорого по сравнению с ценами в тех же интернет-магазинах, то приходится переступать через свои принципы и пробовать что-то новое, т.е покупка в интернет-магазине. Так вот к чему я веду, может кто покупал там? Может есть у кого знакомые, которые там брали? Помогите найти отзывы к этой компании.

----------

